# urchin



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew how to tell the difference between a female & male urchin?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

51% sure of this answer...

You can't.

But maybe this will help. Does your urchin seem to get angry for no reason whatsoever? Does it say one thing and mean another? Does it like to watch "What Not to Wear" on TV? These things could be a hint that yours if a female.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

:lol:

I would post the other obvious ways of how to tell it's male but this is a family forum


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

:lol: Haahaaa!!!!:lol: You guys are funny!lol


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> :lol:
> 
> I would post the other obvious ways of how to tell it's male but this is a family forum


 
i didnt think saying it leaves the seat up is so bad?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, I have alot of other indicators for maleness :lol:
But leaving that seat up is a dead giveaway!!


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

k guys 
All very cute replies. But its not the answer I was looking for.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

honestly idk why you want/need to know the sex of your specimen. 
heres a qoute from this article:
*"It is impossible to tell what sex sea urchins are until they shed gametes from the five pores on the top center of the animal"*
Salmon Lab Protocols: Sea Urchin Axonemes


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I never thought to google it, and Pasfur's reply was just too funny to not respond to. Good Link, OF2F.


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

The only reason I was asking is that I was thinking of trying to breed them. And I am looking for info on them.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

If the ocean's floor is any indication it seems like it shouldn't be too difficult


----------

